# Waterloo or Ottawa



## immamom (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello everyone:

I am new to this forum. My husband and I are moving to Canada in a few months and we are trying to decide on Ottawa or Waterloo. My husband is francophone while I am anglophone. Both of us teach at the University level; he is a scientist and I am in the Social Sciences. He would be looking for work either with industry or at a university. I on the other hand am looking for working either in Higher Education or with a NGO/ non profit organization.

We prefer smaller towns with access to larger cities. Any information about how these two places compare would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

immamom said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I am new to this forum. My husband and I are moving to Canada in a few months and we are trying to decide on Ottawa or Waterloo. My husband is francophone while I am anglophone. Both of us teach at the University level; he is a scientist and I am in the Social Sciences. He would be looking for work either with industry or at a university. I on the other hand am looking for working either in Higher Education or with a NGO/ non profit organization.
> 
> ...


I am assuming you both have acquired TWP/PR visas to enter the country? Given your professions I feel I'm safe to assume you're aware of where the universities in Ontario are located. Have either of you researched the opportunities available at the Universities of Waterloo and Ottawa?
Waterloo is a considerably smaller city than Ottawa (100,000 vs 800,000 populations) and is the home of RIM, the makers of the Blackberry communications device. Ottawa is, of course, the country's capital city and as such has a high concentration of civil servants and beaurocrats. Both are good places to live and given your preference for smaller centres Waterloo would fit your bill. It is about one hour from Toronto to the east and one hour from London to the west. I actually know a professor at the university there.
Ottawa has a good degree of bi-lingualism but it's not essential to live there. It is about 90 minutes from Montreal and the French culture there.
Weather wise Waterloo would normally have a less cold winter than Ottawa but Spring/Summer/Fall in both cities would be very acceptable.
If there's any other questions you may have I would be pleased to attempt to answer.


----------



## immamom (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you that certainly helps in putting the two places in perspective. Yes we recently obtained our PR and we have looked at the Universities in the area and any potential opportunities. Would the bilingual component be completely missing in Waterloo? My husband is Francophone plus we want our kids to be able to speak the 2 languages (English and French). I also speak some French but very basic. Would there be any opportunities to learn French outside of Ottawa and Quebec?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

immamom said:


> Thank you that certainly helps in putting the two places in perspective. Yes we recently obtained our PR and we have looked at the Universities in the area and any potential opportunities. Would the bilingual component be completely missing in Waterloo? My husband is Francophone plus we want our kids to be able to speak the 2 languages (English and French). I also speak some French but very basic. Would there be any opportunities to learn French outside of Ottawa and Quebec?


There are French Immersion schools in Waterloo, as there are all over Canada. Try looking at the following websites and I'm sure there will be links to others.

Waterloo Region District School Board - French Immersion Program Registration
Waterloo Region District School Board - Specialized Programs

Of course, in the regular schools French is also taught. I am sure there will be many opportunities to learn French in Waterloo for adults. FYI, Ontario is officially a bi-lingual Province, Not in the sense of Quebec but there is a mandate to provide French in most facets of life. The further away from Quebec it is not as evident but there, nevertheless.


----------



## immamom (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you very much for the info. This helps a great deal


----------



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, we are also looking at moving to Ottawa. My husband is french canadien from Montreal, I am from the UK and my french is basic. As we have two children it is important to us that our children are educated in french and English, Ottawa and Toronto offer bi-lingual schools, but from spending some time in both citys there seems to be more oppitunity to practice french in a day to day basis in Ottawa! I am also a higher education lecture at college level, I have to take an exam when i arrive in Ottawa to validate my PGCE and become a registered teacher, i dont know if its the same for uni level but worth looking in to if you have not already, good luck with your move!


----------



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

I just moved to Waterloo, ON. I love it here - small city, friendly people, low crime, great weather so far. As far as French goes, almost everyone around here speaks English only. I have been to Ottawa and it's much more bilingual/multicultural. Waterloo is almost all white with some Indian and Chinese.


----------

